# Grizzles? What colour are mine.?



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I just recently got these two grizzles from my dads friend's auction who past away and i planned on mating these up. I wanna know what colours they are and what they will possibly throw. I dont have any background info on them, they might both be cocks which kinda sucks.

(Hen)







(Cock)




Any help please.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds! I'm sure one of our genetics people will help you out with your question.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks.. Kinda sucks they might both be cocks or atleast i think they are. The one thats suppose to be a hen was kind of cooing like a male and was fighting with another cock bird and didnt run away so i suspect its a cock which will suck if it is.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If there is a hen, then it'd be the first one. Both are blue grizzles - probably homozygous. Also looks like the second bird might have some tiger grizzle in him, which could make him appear pure grizzle when he may only be split. Anyways, you should get a bunch of blue grizzles, and possibly some normal blues if they happen to be heterozygous afterall. But more than likely, a whole lotta stork grizzles and 'mottled' birds like dad, as well as some with more color on them like mom.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks mary, I like the hen's colouring more. I didnt know if i would get alot of grizzle babies which is what i want since people always suggestion put a grizzle to a blue bar. If worst turns out ill keep one and sell the other, mating the one cock i kept to a blue bar hen.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know why they'd always say to put grizzles to blue bars, unless they don't want a lot of grizzles.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Grizzle*

If you want "classic" grizzle, such as the attached blue grizzle dragoon then you need to do grizzle to blue bar mating otherwise there are too high a chnce of getting grizzle that will be too white and not displaythe "classic" grizzle color and pattern. If the classic grizzle is your goal. 

Link


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

grizzle is a genetic area that is more unknown...
much of the information i found on the internet grouped any type of grizzle together...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

one of my YB is almost the same color. It's alittle lighter than yours but seems to be getting more black and brown feathering now. 

Grizzle behind my Bronze checker.









Mother









Father









pic with it's nest mate and it's not the bronze checker on the first pic.


----------

